# Video: Citizen Chasing Horizons



## DrumsOfGrohl (Dec 2, 2014)

Here's an interesting video documenting a photographer's quest to photograph the sunset in every timezone in a 24 hour period while traveling around the world in an aircraft. Its pretty amazing:


----------

